# Confused, ghrp6 dosing.



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Right lads I'm going to run ghrp6 during my next cycle, shooting 100mcg 4xed.

Ive been told If i get 5mg ghrp6 and add 2.5ml bac water, 100mcg is 5ius on a slin pin, problem is the slin pins I have are marked 0.1,0.2,0.3 etc etc

Am i being thick or are some slin pins actually marked in iu's?

Below is a pic of what I have, just a bit confused on how to draw out 5iu's(100mcgs).

Any help would be greatly appreciated, cheers.


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

If you mix it with 5ml , then 0,1 on you syringe will be 100mcg

2,5ml-5000mcg wont be easy to dose...


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Right lads I'm going to run ghrp6 during my next cycle, shooting 100mcg 4xed.
> 
> Ive been told If i get 5mg ghrp6 and add 2.5ml bac water, 100mcg is 5ius on a slin pin, problem is the slin pins I have are marked 0.1,0.2,0.3 etc etc
> 
> ...


I'm sure on 2.5ml you can do 6ius which is the 3rd notch up from the bottom 'underneath' the 0.1 on the slin barrels you have, normally seen 1 on other type. Then do 3xed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i dont have my notes with me but i am sure i mix 3ml with 5mg of GHRP-2 and 6iu's on a 100iu slin pin (3 small ticks) is 83mcg


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

miczelx said:


> If you mix it with 5ml , then 0,1 on you syringe will be 100mcg
> 
> 2,5ml-5000mcg wont be easy to dose...


i dont think youd be able to get 5ml in a vial of ghrp6 mate, there not very big


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rule of thumb:

For every 1000mg you need 1ml to get 100mcg shots.

Because - 1000 divided by 10 (as there are 10 notches per 1ml, each notch being 0.1ml) = 100mcg (using 0.1ml per shot).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent help yet gain!

Thanks alot lads, do you think its a good idea to draw all 4 shots into one slin pin for the day?

Or just use separate pins?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php for future reference


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to jump on ur thread with a question c.hill but it is related so you perhaps might find it useful Basically I added insulin to a cycle a while back and I noticed that I had to put a few extra I.U's in the insulin syringe to make sure tht the right amount of insulin was administrated. I did this because a few I.u's were always left within the actual needle and the barrel of the syringe after every shot, then you have to account fr the bead of slin tht runs down the pin after removing all the air from within the barrel and needle (which adds up when measuring in I.u's). Now insulin is relatively cheap so I wasn't really concerned about the loss of insulin wasted in every shot but if I were using a more expensive peptide surely the price of the wasted gear is going to add up... Is there anyway u can get round this or have you just got to accept tht there will be some of the sh1t wasted after every injection???Thanx


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ask away buddy  I'm here to learn!


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

I add 3ml to 5mg of GHRP6. By doing this 6iu is 100mcg and 9iu is 150mcg. I use a 0.5ml insulin pin which I find makes accurate dosing easier.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ReRaise said:


> I add 3ml to 5mg of GHRP6. By doing this 6iu is 100mcg and 9iu is 150mcg. I use a 0.5ml insulin pin which I find makes accurate dosing easier.


yep this is correct just checked my notes.....


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok i understand this. 5000mcg / 300iu = 16.6mcg per IU x 6 = 100mcg

So the syringe in that pic the black lines are increments of 2iu?

I know this is probably obvious but just want to make sure 

Thanks btw very helpfull thread.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

2,5ml BA Water into 5mg vial.... 5 units on the syringe = 100mcg GHRP ... If the syringe contain 0,5ml in total


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How long does a 5mg vial of ghrp6 last you guys?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> How long does a 5mg vial of ghrp6 last you guys?


Run at what dose mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

100mcg 3x daily


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 100mcg 3x daily


about 16-17 days

100mcg X 3 = 300, 300mcg x 16 days = 4800mcg used


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I have never pre-mixed my peptides mate, don't see the need, only takes a minute to draw up and then don't have to worry about the peptides degrading each other. But I live and work on the same premises so it's easy for me to nip back to my quarters, open my fridge and bang them in.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Preload and freeze?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

The only peptide i pre load and freeze is MT-2


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Same only freeze mt2 (10mg) as I only use about 1mg per week, I don't freeze any other peptides as the doses from the vials/amps I use will always be consumed within 6 weeks max.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been told ghrp6 and cjc are fine to freeze for long periods if time?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't know tbh, personally don't like the idea, have a fish through dats site there must be something in there about this?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I keep hearing about this site? Whats the link mate?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I keep hearing about this site? Whats the link mate?


Fvckin hell, shame on you, thought you'd of already been on there!!

Do you even know who Datbtrue is? He's a genius and leading dude on peptides, and he's Britsh!! :beer:

It will take about 24 hours for your account to activate, V-bulletin will tell you that you're banned as soon as you join, this is just to scare the trolls away I think.

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes mate, ghrp and ghrh jabbed in same slin, no point jabbing twice lol


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Same only freeze mt2 (10mg) as I only use about 1mg per week, I don't freeze any other peptides as the doses from the vials/amps *I use will always be consumed within 6 weeks max*.


Light weight 6 weeks come on mate if you are going to do something do it properly :devil2:


----------

